# Family Wedding



## Warrigal (Oct 4, 2015)

On Saturday my second grand daughter was married to her sweetheart. He has just finished his apprenticeship as an automotive mechanic and she has a degree in Hospitality, Hotel Management. They seem very well suited and both families have similar values. My daughter and the grooms mum get on famously.

The wedding took place in the foothills of the Blue Mountains to the NW of Sydney. The venue was an early land grant for food production and has long been an orchard. Today it is a function centre where you can stay overnight, which we did.

These are a few of the photos that have been shared on Facebook.

The bride and her father


The bride and groom



The wedding party in the outdoor setting of the ceremony


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 4, 2015)

The bridesmaid, my youngest grand daughter



The wedding party - one bridesmaid, one best man and one ring bearer




The cake



The reception area


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 4, 2015)

Nice pics. Yum, I want cake!


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 4, 2015)

Beautiful Warri!


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 4, 2015)

Hubby and I looking grim for the camera


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 4, 2015)

Warri, you have your teacher look on! My mother had one just like it! Lol.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 4, 2015)

A few photos of the grounds

Where we stayed overnight


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 4, 2015)

Gorgeous Warri. So green.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 4, 2015)

Some general photos of some of the outside features


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 4, 2015)

Love the lizard. Also love the tropical foliage. I really hope to visit Oz some day.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 5, 2015)

Most of that foliage is introduced species. The foothills to the Blue Mountains have rich alluvial soils and became the food gardens of the early colony. The early colonists imported not only food plants, they also brought their favourite trees and flowers from England. The blend of native vegetation and northern hemisphere plants is quite attractive and does help to protect buildings from bushfires.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 5, 2015)

Beautiful pictures, Warri. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## Raven (Oct 5, 2015)

Lovely wedding Warri.
I enjoyed seeing all the pictures.  
Thank you.


----------



## Pam (Oct 5, 2015)

Lovely photos!


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 5, 2015)

Beautiful photos!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 5, 2015)

Lovely girl, beautiful photos Warrigal, thanks for posting them!  I can't see the first 4 though for some reason.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 5, 2015)

Nice wedding Warri.  Beautiful scenery, inside and out.  You and your husband look great.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## Cookie (Oct 5, 2015)

Lovely photos of the wedding -- and a beautiful bride and family.  Thanks for sharing your event.


----------



## Fern (Oct 5, 2015)

I looove a wedding.


----------



## Kadee (Oct 5, 2015)

I can't see the first 4 either DW when I click on the link for viewing photos it come up with another forum information :shrug:


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 5, 2015)

I've rejigged the first four photos Kadee. Perhaps you can see them now.


----------



## jujube (Oct 5, 2015)

Lovely bride.  Great pictures!


----------



## Linda (Oct 5, 2015)

Thank you for sharing the beautiful photos!  I enjoyed looking at all of them.  Your granddaughters are pretty girls.  Did you or your husband cry during the ceremony?  My husband did at our son's last month and I think next month at our grandson's both of us will.  Oh, and I loved that wedding dress!  And that wedding cake topper with the bride sitting on the edge of the cake top.


----------



## Kadee (Oct 5, 2015)

Warrigal said:


> I've rejigged the first four photos Kadee. Perhaps you can see them now.


Thank can see them now Beautifull , and you are looking well DW considering you had major surgery not all that long ago


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 5, 2015)

Lovely family and wedding, Dame W!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 5, 2015)

Warri. Loved to see the first pics also. Beautiful.


----------

